# Bears



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I saw that the emails should be going out this Tuesday or Wednesday to the applicants. I sure hope I don't get the usual* "unsuccessful"* notice again. Getting tired of the same result after 14 years.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Pro tip: 

Chase bears OTC elsewhere, every year.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> Pro tip:
> 
> Chase bears OTC elsewhere, every year.


That is an option. I had planned a DIY bear hunt a few years ago in Montana near Tout Creek (lived there for a while) and have a Montana Game and Fish Warden buddy that would tell me where to look. I know a great spot up there with a big Barry patch that the bears go to in the fall. It would be a spot and stock hunt and with diesel fuel at $4.09 a gal. and rising, I don't want to have a fuel bill of $400+ and spending a week traveling the woods by myself.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

taxidermist said:


> That is an option. I had planned a DIY bear hunt a few years ago in Montana near Tout Creek (lived there for a while) and have a Montana Game and Fish Warden buddy that would tell me where to look. I know a great spot up there with a big Barry patch that the bears go to in the fall. It would be a spot and stock hunt and with diesel fuel at $4.09 a gal. and rising, I don't want to have a fuel bill of $400+ and spending a week traveling the woods by myself.


Time value of money and instant vs delayed gratification come to mind. How much is saving yourself from waiting +14 years for an experience worth to you? If that answer is less than ~$400, then by all means wait it out. 

Find a buddy to join you, cut the fuel bill in half. 

The long, long, LONG wait for a bear tag in Utah is just not worth it to me when you can OTC bears within a 8hr drive every year with a reasonable chance at success, without breaking the bank.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

This isn't my first bear hunt in Utah. I drew an archery tag back in 99 and had a great hunt. Saw plenty of bears and had multiple opportunities but I chose not to take some of those bears that the dogs ran. I was picky and ate tag soup. 

The money side of a hunt in Utah, will still cost me close to 3-4K after its all said and done. Using hounds is close to $3,500 for a great pack of dogs now, and using bate will be close to the same after 2-3 trips a week to keep it full and the bears coming in. I'll know for sure if I'm going in a couple days. I just might consider the Objective hunt if I don't draw. I do have a friend with hounds and I'm sure he'd let me tag along on a race. I just need to get my Ars in shape!! It aint no pick nick chasing after booboo and dogs.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

My brother has been getting spot and stalk bear tags in Utah every year. Have you looked into these?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> My brother has been getting spot and stalk bear tags in Utah every year. Have you looked into these?


I've looked at them, but that's one hunt that the odds are stacked heavily against the hunter. Bears aren't that easy to find just walking around in the woods. It also depends on the area your hunting to. LaSalle holds the largest amount of the bear population and that would be my chosen location to do a spot and stock hunt. Hounds, and bait are NOT allowed to be used for these hunts either. At least for the harvest objective hunts you can use hounds. I'd rather compete for a bear with 10 other LE hunters, than 100 stocking a unit.


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

johnnycake said:


> Pro tip:
> 
> Chase bears OTC elsewhere, every year.


Idaho is calling my name this year! Trying to squeeze a trip in, with all the chaos in my life this year.


----------



## StorminNorman (Nov 11, 2021)

bthewilde said:


> Idaho is calling my name this year! Trying to squeeze a trip in, with all the chaos in my life this year.


Me too!When do you think you're heading up and where to? You can DM me if you want to discuss it and share notes, maybe meet up. No worries if not!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Well Folks, it only took 14 points to draw my tag for this year.  Going to be a busy fall for me.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

Good luck and safe adventures.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I can remember back in about '91 my buddy and I each put in for a Cedar mountain bear tag, hoping one of us would draw. There was 3 tags available. 
Well....we both drew the tag. Found out later we were the only two that put in. 😎 

Man, have things changed !!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

2full said:


> I can remember back in about '91 my buddy and I each put in for a Cedar mountain bear tag, hoping one of us would draw. There was 3 tags available.
> Well....we both drew the tag. Found out later we were the only two that put in. 😎
> 
> Man, have things changed !!


Oh, its changed BIG time!! In 1999 both my nephew and I drew Archery bear tags with our first time application. We had a blast and saw a lot of bears over bait and using hounds on the opposite side of the mountain from our baits. Never killed a bear, but we were very picky. After all, it was a simple tag to get and could do it again five years later. Little did we know.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I have the Wasatch West Central and know some great areas near the Berry. I'll be looking for other areas north of there (AF and Provo area) If anybody wants to point me in that direction, I'd be all ears.
I'll be dropping 40 ponds and hitting the weights and leg press to get this 57 year old body in fighting shape!


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

Wish i could help. I will keep ears open. Good luck on the training.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Back in 2011 I helped a buddy a few times with a bait station up near 2nd water in Ray's Valley/Sheep Creek area. He ended up with a genuine brute of a strawberry blonde boar that squared 6'8", and passed on a classic black that was easily 7'. 

Have a fun hunt!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> Back in 2011 I helped a buddy a few times with a bait station up near 2nd water in Ray's Valley/Sheep Creek area. He ended up with a genuine brute of a strawberry blonde boar that squared 6'8", and passed on a classic black that was easily 7'.
> 
> Have a fun hunt!


I've ran hounds through that area and have had some great races. I spent 90% of the time over the hill to the east and had one bear that was a brute. Never could get him to tree, just bay and fight the dogs. Wound up loosing two dogs to him.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

WooHoo!! I drew the single Cache/Ogden fall tag. Of course I run hounds and chasing bear is my favorite. I've chased bear in several of the best bear units across the state as well as Idaho, and while bear population densities on the Cache aren't anywhere near those of other areas, it is my own backyard and the only one I would consider harvesting a bear on. I honestly don't care if I fill a tag or not, it would have to be a brute, and even then I might turn away. I've had tags in the past and have walked away from many a tree feeling satisfied, for me it's just the opportunity to chase.


----------



## buck (May 27, 2020)

Congrats on drawing the tag to those that did! I was unsuccessful, which may be good until I figure out a way to get a little bear hunting experience haha. I’ve only come across a bear once while archery elk hunting.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

buck said:


> Congrats on drawing the tag to those that did! I was unsuccessful, which may be good until I figure out a way to get a little bear hunting experience haha. I’ve only come across a bear once while archery elk hunting.


Once while hunting Elk is more than a lot of folks see. I've seen a few on the big game hunts, and they were thousands of yards off and hightailing it out of the area.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I saw 5 different bears on the bow hunt two years ago...over only one weekend's worth of time. In recent years, we have been seeing bears more and more often. It is to the point now that my older brother enjoys the spot and stalk bear tags a lot. He helped kill first spot and stalk bear in our hunting crew 3 years ago. If I were wanting a bear tag, that is definitely the route I would take.


----------



## buck (May 27, 2020)

taxidermist said:


> Once while hunting Elk is more than a lot of folks see. I've seen a few on the big game hunts, and they were thousands of yards off and hightailing it out of the area.


I suppose that’s probably true! I actually saw 2 that same day in the same canyon. Either that or I ran into the same bear twice in completely different spots in that same little drainage. Super cool experience.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I've began to gather items for a bait station. I have 35lb. of popcorn kernels on the way as of this morning. Ordered 4 gal. of molasses and 32oz. of pure Anise extract. So far, the popcorn is $57. (Shipping was more than the kernels). The molasses and Anise were $87 with shipping. I figure by the time I can begin baiting (2 weeks before the opener), I'll have plenty of stuff ready to go to last the season.

I'll be making a few "Bear Suckers" tomorrow while its nasty weather outside. I made 4 of the suckers for a friends hunt last year and he said they really liked them and kept the bears on the bait longer.

I'll be keeping track of what I spend for baiting items separate from fuel, etc. A ruff guess, I figure close to $500 for bait alone and fuel will be close to that $$$$ amount as well.

This chit is getting real now!  I'm not excited at all though.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Bear hunting isn't a cheap sport especially if baits or hounds are involved. I've run baits in the past in Idaho as well as assisting DWR biologists in their collaring efforts by maintaining bait stations on the Cache. I can appreciate the time, effort, and money involved in a productive bait site.

I haven't done any baits for quite a while, but I know I spent over $10,000 chasing bear with my hounds last year, the majority of that on fuel. I drew an Idaho nonresident hound handlers tag last year and with all the permits and fees that required approached $1,000. I also had a dog get bit by a rattlesnake, then after she healed up from that she got beat up by a mean bear, together costing me several hundred dollars in vet bills. But it was all worth it. 

Between the Cache, San Juan, the LaSals, and Idaho, I hunted pretty much every weekend from April to November with the exception of October when no seasons were open. I think I made about 50 bear trees, but know I took many if not more ass whoopings where the race ended in failure for a variety of reasons (particularly down in the southern Utah units, those bear and that area are tough!). I wasn't able to draw Idaho again this year, but still look forward to upcoming Utah seasons!


----------



## 2:22 (Jan 31, 2013)

Congrats on the tag Taxidermist. I drew the summer bait hunt this year as well. I know that you have been after Bears before but I would be happy to share any knowledge that I have gained over the past 7 seasons of baiting out of state. I feel your enthusiasm. I've been watching several YouTubes a day about baiting for a couple of weeks now. I started WAY too early this year for getting excited and am going to be a mess by the time the hunt starts.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Taxi,
I only have a couple lbs of kernals left over from my bear hunt last year but if you are near Riverton I would love to give them to you.
I wish you and everyone success in killing every bear you can.
I want and need our Deer herd back!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

MrShane said:


> Taxi,
> I only have a couple lbs of kernals left over from my bear hunt last year but if you are near Riverton I would love to give them to you.
> I wish you and everyone success in killing every bear you can.
> I want and need our Deer herd back!


The 35lb box of kernels was delivered on Wednesday and I think I have plenty of popcorn to run through the fryer. If your not going to use it, I'd gladly pay for the 2lbs your offering. I'm just north of Riverton. I'll send a PM your way.

Thanks!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

2:22 said:


> Congrats on the tag Taxidermist. I drew the summer bait hunt this year as well. I know that you have been after Bears before but I would be happy to share any knowledge that I have gained over the past 7 seasons of baiting out of state. I feel your enthusiasm. I've been watching several YouTubes a day about baiting for a couple of weeks now. I started WAY too early this year for getting excited and am going to be a mess by the time the hunt starts.


Some of my excitement has been deflated watching the fuel prices climb as fast as they are. Making three trips a week will get expensive. Just for three trips I'll be looking at $190. That's buying diesel fuel at $5.50 gal. (that's a conservative price) and 91 octane clear gas for the SxS. My budget of $500 for fuel was prior to the jump and conflict in Ukraine.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

taxidermist said:


> The 35lb box of kernels was delivered on Wednesday and I think I have plenty of popcorn to run through the fryer. If your not going to use it, I'd gladly pay for the 2lbs your offering. I'm just north of Riverton. I'll send a PM your way.
> 
> Thanks!


No deal if you pay for it.
The only thing I want for the popcorn is a picture of you standing over a dead bear.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

MrShane said:


> No deal if you pay for it.
> The only thing I want for the popcorn is a picture of you standing over a dead bear.


Oh, now I have a little more pressure on me to fill the tag.


----------



## 2:22 (Jan 31, 2013)

I feel your pain with the fuel prices. I will be driving 7 hours each way to my unit. I plan on using 4 wheelers or side by sides once I get there but all of it takes fuel. I will do one trip to set bait, one trip a week later to check baits and refill but sit for a few nights with the long weekend but then come back the following week and stay a while to get things done. I usually seem to have more bears after two weeks but have a hard time not going on the memorial weekend. I wish that we could set baits 2 weeks prior to the hunt. That would be perfect but I believe because hound hunting is still going, they don't allow it. Either way, three trips is going to get very pricey for fuel. Possibly 4 or 5 trips if the others don't go well. I have a son in law who drew the tag at the same time so it will be nice to have someone to split costs with but keeping 4 baits filled with 6-10 bears hitting each site is going to get pricey as well. In Idaho, I get to use a barrel and can trickle the bait a bit so it doesn't get hammered so bad. It also keeps it out of the eliments. For some odd reason, Utah doesn't allow barrels. 
Even with all the costs and difficulty in logistics, I still have a perma grin. I'm sure you totally get it Taxidermist. By your name however, I assume you are saving a bundle on taxidermy costs.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

*By your name however, I assume you are saving a bundle on taxidermy costs. *

I retired from the skin moving business in 06. Sold most my tools, airbrushes, paints, and two industrial sewing machines I used for bear rugs. I still have my pinker for cutting felt to sew around the rug, but that does me no good without a machine. If (when) I get my bear, if it's a phase colored bruiser, (I don't like the black fur with the white patch and brown muzzles) I'll do a life-size mount. I have the tools for that. I'll just have to buy a cheap airbrush and a few Life tone paints, and some hide paste. I still have some clay, I think?? If its not hard as a rock.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

My Bear permit arrived in the mail today  I put it in the safe, so, if I cant find it before the hunt, someone please let me know where it is.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

My bear tag arrived today as well! Guess that means it’s real! Time to get to planning!

Good luck on your hunts to those that drew!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I drew a spring tag with 10 points on Kamas North Slope, Summit. First time hunting bear. I don't need to worry about gas because I'm just minutes away from my bait site, but I've got plenty of other ways to burn money on this hunt. Even though I'm an archer, I've avoided tree stands. But at 68, I'm done with spot and stalk, so the time has come to make the purchase, climb a tree and try not to fall asleep. Meantime, I'm eager to get scouting but it's a tad early, yet. Expect to get at it soon, though.

I have the ability to sit on my bait all day every day, but wondering if that's wise. Maybe better to visit the site less and just focus on mornings or evenings. Also wondering just how sensitive bears are to human scent. I'm reading conflicting statements by "experts" who claim that there should be no human scent anywhere around and others who say it isn't an issue at all. A number of hunters claim that they drum on their bait buckets because it draws the bears in like a dinner bell. If that's true, scent wouldn't matter, would it?

I prefer a traditional bow, but my effective range is only 20 yards. So I'm giving serious thought to hunting with a compound, thinking another 15 yards between my stand and my bait would be a good thing.

Anyway, they say that learning new things keeps an old guy's brain working properly. If that's true, I should be a pretty fart smeller, I mean a pretty smart feller by the time this is all said and done.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Finnegan, I thought that baiting wasn't allowed on the spring hunts? I'd make sure before you get to serious, otherwise, your in for a spot and stock or using hounds.


----------



## 2:22 (Jan 31, 2013)

Well my tag arrived yesterday as well.

Finn, I might suggest a Millenium tree stand with a full seat and back rest. I started hunting bears out of them a few years back and they are ultra comfy. They are good for old guys like us. When are your dates? Mine are May 21st - June 26th. If yours is sooner than that, you are welcome to use a stand and ladder of mine. Stand hunting is way different and I would recomend using a linemans rope and harness to go around the tree while setting your ladder sticks so you have both hands available for working your straps and such. Again, I have all of that and you are welcome to use it cause it's a bit pricey to accumulate it all and if you haven't already got it or plan to use it again, it might not be worth buying all the stuff if not needed for the long haul but its a huge safety item worth having.

I would add that bears smellers are VERY good and in Canada, they didn't seem to care that I was there but here, I get busted constantly and it's been a HUGE battle keeping my scent clear of their sniffer.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Finnegan said:


> I drew a spring tag with 10 points on Kamas North Slope, Summit. First time hunting bear. I don't need to worry about gas because I'm just minutes away from my bait site, but I've got plenty of other ways to burn money on this hunt. Even though I'm an archer, I've avoided tree stands. But at 68, I'm done with spot and stalk, so the time has come to make the purchase, climb a tree and try not to fall asleep. Meantime, I'm eager to get scouting but it's a tad early, yet. Expect to get at it soon, though.
> 
> I have the ability to sit on my bait all day every day, but wondering if that's wise. Maybe better to visit the site less and just focus on mornings or evenings. Also wondering just how sensitive bears are to human scent. I'm reading conflicting statements by "experts" who claim that there should be no human scent anywhere around and others who say it isn't an issue at all. A number of hunters claim that they drum on their bait buckets because it draws the bears in like a dinner bell. If that's true, scent wouldn't matter, would it?
> 
> ...


Some bear hunters will purposely leave some of their old clothes at the site so the bear becomes accustomed to human scent while getting free donuts.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Congrats on your tag Finn! I wish you luck, but as previously mentioned, if you drew the spring tag you cannot use bait. That would be a hound/spot and stalk type hunt. 

If you want to bait you will need to turn your tag in and apply for the summer tag next year. 

Good luck in whatever you choose!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> Finnegan, I thought that baiting wasn't allowed on the spring hunts? I'd make sure before you get to serious, otherwise, your in for a spot and stock or using hounds.


Oops...you're right. I actually have the summer tag. Almost got confused when I applied for it, too. I keep thinking May is a spring month. Anyway, I'll be baiting.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> Oops...you're right. I actually have the summer tag. Almost got confused when I applied for it, too. I keep thinking May is a spring month. Anyway, I'll be baiting.


I wish you all the best of luck in finding your Bear.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Finnegan said:


> I drew a spring tag with 10 points on Kamas North Slope, Summit. First time hunting bear. I don't need to worry about gas because I'm just minutes away from my bait site, but I've got plenty of other ways to burn money on this hunt. Even though I'm an archer, I've avoided tree stands. But at 68, I'm done with spot and stalk, so the time has come to make the purchase, climb a tree and try not to fall asleep. Meantime, I'm eager to get scouting but it's a tad early, yet. Expect to get at it soon, though.
> 
> I have the ability to sit on my bait all day every day, but wondering if that's wise. Maybe better to visit the site less and just focus on mornings or evenings. Also wondering just how sensitive bears are to human scent. I'm reading conflicting statements by "experts" who claim that there should be no human scent anywhere around and others who say it isn't an issue at all. A number of hunters claim that they drum on their bait buckets because it draws the bears in like a dinner bell. If that's true, scent wouldn't matter, would it?
> 
> ...


Glad you have the summer tag! 

IME, Utah bears closer to Salt Lake get run and chased so frequently that they become very difficult to get on bait during daylight hours. They are extremely sensitive to human scent and I have watched them pacing at a distance waiting for us to leave the blind/stand. 

That said, with your close proximity to your bait site, I would bait like an outfitter would, small amounts replaced daily like clockwork. Make a lot of noise while you’re refreshing the bait. When the time comes to hunt it, climb in your stand while a buddy continues the bait/noise routine and leaves. The small amount of bait creates competition and that will likely bring them in earlier. 

I have found that hunting bears in the AM is tough cause a lot of times they linger all evening at the bait. I typically hunt them in the evenings. 

Do you best to place your baits where your stand location is down wind and is exposed by open space behind you to keep bears from circling behind you to check to see if you are there. Easier said then done…

But more than anything, good luck and enjoy the hunt! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearbait49 (Jun 16, 2020)

Haha well you are right Finnegan May is a spring month but is when your "Summer " hunt starts congrats on the tag 👍. I drew a Wasatch Summer tag 2 years ago was my first time baiting and hunting bear I had a blast probably the most fun I've had on a hunt but was a challenge for sure. You are in for a heck of an adventure and adrenaline rush!


----------



## super chicken (Nov 5, 2014)

taxidermist said:


> That is an option. I had planned a DIY bear hunt a few years ago in Montana near Tout Creek (lived there for a while) and have a Montana Game and Fish Warden buddy that would tell me where to look. I know a great spot up there with a big Barry patch that the bears go to in the fall. It would be a spot and stock hunt and with diesel fuel at $4.09 a gal. and rising, I don't want to have a fuel bill of $400+ and spending a week traveling the woods by myself.


Government mountain


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

super chicken said:


> Government mountain


 I thought it was a secret.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Wouldn't you know it, just my luck. 😩 I've been spending the last few months gathering bait (Thank you Stripey and 2:22) And after getting approval for the site, I was ready to get the crib built and start things off.

I was about to hook up to the trailer with the side X side and head out, when the engine light came on my truck. I hooked the code scanner up, and the code was the EGR/DEF. Great 🙄 I erased the code and the truck was good to go, I thought. The engine light keeps coming on and after calling the dealership, they cant even look at the truck before the 15th of August. Even then, the part I need replaced is the DEF pump and they are not available at this time. I guess this is a common issue with the Ram Cummins DEF system with a cost of 3K for the parts and labor.

I'm trying to be positive and hopeful, but this has really thrown me for a loop. I don't need to have the truck go into limp mode while pulling the fifth wheel and side X side up the mountain. Dang EPA and their government overreach requiring a stupid DEF, emissions BS!!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Sucks to hear, good luck!


----------



## 2:22 (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh Man! I'm sorry for your bad luck Taxi. I wish that I had another truck to loan ya.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

2:22 said:


> Oh Man! I'm sorry for your bad luck Taxi. I wish that I had another truck to loan ya.


I just got it back from Premier Complete Auto Care for diagnostics testing. They got the same code I was getting (P-24B5) and tested the sensor. One of the gals at the front counter said wait a minute, that should be under warrantee with Dodge/Ram. She called the dealership, gave them the truck VIN and what the code was and all. The dealership YES it is under warrantee. COOL BEANS!! 

Now its getting it into the dealer for service. I hope they can schedule it soon and have the part to replace what's needed. The Premier Auto saved me paying close to $2,500 by checking with the dealer before ordering the parts to get me on the road. Great place to go if you need some car work done.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Problem is if the part isn't available you are still screwed.

I'd call a dealer and ask them if they have or can get the part. And if it is anything like when I head to the dealer knowing what is wrong they won't even think about ordering the part until after their tech has ran their own diagnostics on it. So that will add at least another day to the repair. 



Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Critter said:


> Problem is if the part isn't available you are still screwed.
> 
> I'd call a dealer and ask them if they have or can get the part. And if it is anything like when I head to the dealer knowing what is wrong they won't even think about ordering the part until after their tech has ran their own diagnostics on it. So that will add at least another day to the repair.
> 
> ...


Ram has a boat load of trucks they manufactured (2019-2020) that have at least 5 recalls for them. I know of one guy that has had his 2019 cummins in the dealer, going on three months now for warranty/recall work. He told me a few days ago that the dealer is just throwing parts at it now trying to figure it out. 

It is what it is I guess when they can get me in to "fix" the issue. Trying to keep a positive attitude and not let this truck issue ruin the hunt for me. If I'm late getting my bait out, then I guess I'll just have to extend the hunt a couple weeks.


----------



## 2:22 (Jan 31, 2013)

taxidermist said:


> Ram has a boat load of trucks they manufactured (2019-2020) that have at least 5 recalls for them. I know of one guy that has had his 2019 cummins in the dealer, going on three months now for warranty/recall work. He told me a few days ago that the dealer is just throwing parts at it now trying to figure it out.


I have a 2019 Ram with nearly 60,000 on it. I have had ZERO issues. Should I be reaching out to the dealer for updates?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

2:22 said:


> I have a 2019 Ram with nearly 60,000 on it. I have had ZERO issues. Should I be reaching out to the dealer for updates?


It might be something to look into. If you haven't received a notice in the mail from Ram, you might be good to go. If you want piece of mind, give the dealer a call and give them your VIN and they could let you know for sure.


----------



## 2:22 (Jan 31, 2013)

I know this doesn't help your bear hunt out and getting you and thousands of pounds of bait on the road but I reached out to Dodge and have an appointment for later this month to do two upgrades. Thanx!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

2:22 said:


> I know this doesn't help your bear hunt out and getting you and thousands of pounds of bait on the road but I reached out to Dodge and have an appointment for later this month to do two upgrades. Thanx!


I stopped at the dealership this morning and have to take my truck back Monday morning. They said they will have the truck for a week, but the tech said the issue is very simple and most likely will be completed in a couple days.
The tech said it would be very unlikely the truck would go into limp mode if I drive it, so, I'm heading out in the morning to build a crib and get set up.

Glad I could help out with the info on the truck. Nothing worse that truck issues this close to the "glory season".


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, I guess it's all over for me as far as my Bear hunt. Never have I had a bear hunt go the way this one did. Very strange and a shock to say the least.

My Nephew and I drove the SxS the 13.7 miles to the spot we began the 1/2 mile hump with bait loaded on the packs. After adding bait to the crib that had been picked clean, we hiked back to the only area where we had a full view of the bait to sit, watch and weight. It was across a draw and 167 yards from the site. Not ideal, but because of the thick brush and steep slope, it was the only option.

I had a comfy chair and used my Bog death grip tripod to hold and position the 308 at the bait. Nephew had his tripod and spotting scope set to go as well. We were finally set and ready for what could be a long sit at 9:15am. Watched Elk and deer across the draw from us 300 yards above the bait site before they hit the timber for the day.

At 11:10 My Nephew was looking through the spotter watching the chipmunks stealing popcorn when I hear him say "BEAR, BEAR" I said "B.S." (I was sure a bear wouldn't show in daylight and that quick.) All you could see were black legs through the trees behind the bait crib. Then, it walks out and head and nose in the air checking sent and wanting some of that sweetness it was sniffing. After watching it for a few minutes to be sure it was alone, I squoze the trigger and the handloaded 150gr. Accubond hit the mark and off it took 20 yards up the hill and piled up in the chokecherries.It was raining buckets as we took care of the "dirty work" and began the hump back to the SxS with heavy packs.

Wasn't the big blond bear I had seen last year or, the biggest on the mountain, but it's good enough for me and I'm happy with it.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Outstanding! Congratulations!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats on a great looking bear!!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

If any of you, or, anyone you know that needs some bait for a bear, please let them know and I'd be more than happy to give them what I have left. 

Thanks!


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Congratulations Taxi that’s a good way for a hunt to go down. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bearbait49 (Jun 16, 2020)

That's awesome. Congrats That's a good looking bear!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Glad it worked out for you. Great looking bear.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Awesome job Taxi!
Thank you for making a great shot and I thank you even more for saving dozens of Deer over the next few years!!
Too bad there wasn’t a few Cougars behind your Bear and your bullet didn’t accidentally go through all of them.


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

Congrats on a great bear.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Congrats, a very nice bear for sure.


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

Awesome. Congrats on the bear and thanks for sharing.


----------



## 2:22 (Jan 31, 2013)

That is AWESOME!!! Great job and Congrats.


----------



## stripey22 (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh yeah! Nice bear. Great work on that crib too. That thing looks awesome!


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

Very great work.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice work! PM sent regarding left over bait


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Truelife said:


> Nice work! PM sent regarding left over bait


PM sent back.


----------

